# Hygetropin yellow top without tribal or anything



## miknies (Jan 21, 2013)

hi,

i get 200 iu (2x 100 iu) of hygetropin with yellow tops without a tribal or anything at the top.

do you know them?

are they real?

same like these:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NZEgbGXe2kk/TuETHlYhudI/AAAAAAAACFs/MRPDE9lx3FY/s1600/ahyg100.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Hkv2dCwVNR0/TuETHOv_XsI/AAAAAAAACFk/dvJ-5m7LDKU/s1600/ahyg.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2JRo0UWDfqA/TkQSrjZyMoI/AAAAAAAAAGc/bmhs5VZQWB4/s1600/P1000784.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HLlHZ8gqwHk/TkQSXMaFG-I/AAAAAAAAAGY/hK9jAgpeMbE/s1600/P1000781.JPG

i dont know i they are real, normaly the guy which sells it has very good products and he has a very good source.

i know him very good.

please give me a feedback.

greetz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these are fake the original Hyge 100iu kits have black lids and the Dr Lin type have a tribal design on the lid


----------



## miknies (Jan 21, 2013)

Do these "work" too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

miknies said:


> Do these "work" too?


i would not know as i do not use fake products


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wouldnt waste your money mate, there are aload of fake Hygetropin.cn (Dr Lins) doing the rounds. Be full of sugar.

this might help;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/217359-fake-100iu-dr-lins.html


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont get this why make a fake one then use a diferant cap color ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> I dont get this why make a fake one then use a diferant cap color ?


It is simple with all the confusion about Hyge it is easy to pass as the NEW type


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> It is simple with all the confusion about Hyge it is easy to pass as the NEW type


LOL that makes sens i guess thank Paul


----------

